# Gangus kaughn



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

I'm sry not even sure if I spelled it right!! But I was wondering if this is a bloodline or an actual dog? My buddy has a female that is dual registered ukc an adba! An he told me her sire is gangus kaughn!! But I thought it was just a bloodline an he says she is six years old an that he thought she was a product of the beginning of the bloodline! So I am just curious if this is just a bloodline or an actual dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

GENGHIS KHAN is a bloodline it is based off a kennel and started with a dog. However there are many dogs named this or variations with different kennel names infront or behind it. So saying his dog is off Genghis Khan really doesn't mean the dog is GK blood. Would have to see the pedigree to see what is in there. I have a boy with GK / Gotti blood in him. You see alot of the GK stuff now a days in the larger XL stuff but the old blood is what I prefer, Im not a big fan of Gk blood today but I like the older stuff my boy has , the original GK blood. And by the way incase he did not know if it is GK blood the dog is an american bully. If you can get the ped or names off the ped I can help break it down to you , I know the person who started the GK line and can see what he says about it if he has time .


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Ill get the ped from him an post it up the next time I see him. An yes not being rude but we know she's an ambully. I'm gonna post a pic an pls don't be mean bc she already had her ears done when he got her so pls don't be mean!! Like I said her ears are ******up but she's a good dog!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like she could pull some weight.. good save! JMO .. unless your planing on breeding her.. use the term bulldog or bandog.. say away from pit and forget about the GK bloodlines. If shes a bully she is a generation 1 UKC bully and thats why she don't fit the BULLY bill. She has a good amount of APBT dna still fireing off with traditional traits< just to keep it short. CHeck out the PROJECT BLUE here on GPB  Yeah people shouldnt do the ears unless they KNOW what they are doing JMO. I dont trim ears anymore but wouldnt knock you for it, would advice to keep em clean thats about it. Looks like shes in good hands. OH ps.. Genghis Khan is a sub strain.. hasn't been going long enough to be a line of dogs as you can see the traits are not consistant.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya'll trippin! GENGHIS KHAN is like a big killer dude who started the Mongol Empire and eventually took over most of Central Asia and China... Kidding!  Well no he really did do that lol


Very nice looking dog! I think her ears are cute


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

indeed! ^^^ ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ya'll trippin! GENGHIS KHAN is like a big killer dude who started the Mongol Empire and eventually took over most of Central Asia and China... Kidding!  Well no he really did do that lol
> 
> Very nice looking dog! I think her ears are cute


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

